# So it's real, there's a logo now!



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

So happy that we've finally got a logo! Like us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/thirdwavesupply or follow us on twitter http://twitter.com/thirdwavesupply to keep up to date. Follow us @thirdwavesupply on Instagram too for coffee shots!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Where did you end up getting the logo done?


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm working with a CCAD student through Tom on here!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, looks great!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great! Just followed you on Twitter


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Very nice, looks great!





coffeebean said:


> Looks great! Just followed you on Twitter


Thanks to both of you!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Like the logo a lot - has a bit of NWO/illuminati about it


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Like the logo a lot - has a bit of NWO/illuminati about it


Capturing the world just one coffee addict a time


----------



## aussiematt (Apr 17, 2015)

Love the Logo mate, just liked the Facebook page.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Good work, better than the college logo they came up with for the old tech college in York, it looked like a pair of Y-fronts..


----------

